# Aufrüsten meines alten Systems



## Noone78 (19. April 2016)

*Aufrüsten meines alten Systems*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin seit diverse Zeit am überlegen, ob ich aufrüsten soll.

Zur Zeit besitze ich folgendes System:


Core i7 -2600K
Mainbord ASROCK Z68 Extreme4
Zotac GTX 980 4GB Extreme Gaming
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Netzteil BeQuite 650 W
Diverse Laufwerke

Aufrüsten wollte ich gerne auf:

Core i7 6700 K
Neuer CPU Kühler (Lüfter, keine WaKü)
Mainboard ASUS Maximus VIII Hero Details->https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/
Grafik bleibt wie oben
16 GB Speicher 
Netzteil bleibt
Gehäuse bleibt....

Ich habe mich in den vergangenen Tagen mit den Komponenten auseinander gesetzt und dennoch sind diverse Fragen offen.
Bei mir geht´s es in erster Linie nur um das Zocken. Ich würde das gerne langfristig in 4 K machen. Wichtig ist auch, dass ich 
entsprechend auch OC damit machen kann. In meinem aktuellen Setting habe ich das mangels Erfahrung nicht gemacht, aber 
es wird Zeit 
Ich bin verunsichert, ob ich mit meine aktuellen System überhaupt JETZT umsteigen sollte. Alles läuft soweit gut, aber halt nur gut. 
Zwangsläufig will ich 4 K Gaming betreiben, aber macht es jetzt Sinn auf Skylake zu gehen, oder noch zu warten, bis weitere CPU´s 
nächstes Jahr kommen. Die Frage gilt auch für den Sockel, welcher ist zukunftsträchtiger? 1151 od. 2011-3 ? 
Das Pimpen würde aktuell ca. 650 Euro kosten(Siehe oben= Mainb./Speicher/CPU/CPU Kühler). Mein Budget, was zur Verfügung steht, ist max. 750 Euro)

Meine Fragen: 

1. Sollte ich einfach mein altes System OC?  ..und dann noch was warten? 
2. Wer hat Erfahrung mit dem Mainboard ASUS Maximus VIII Hero. Ich persönlich hab mich durch diverse Test gelesen und finde es entsprechend gut, da auch in der Preisklasse gut bewertet.
3. Wer kann mir den dazu guten Speicher empfehlen? Auch hier zu viele Tests gelesen, daher unschlüssig welche MHz der Speicher haben sollte, so das es Sinn macht (OC?) Das Board untersützt bis 3600Mhz
4. Meine aktuelle GraKa läuft nicht so rund, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, d.h. ich zweifele 4K Gaming bei GTA5 sehr an, aber macht das der 6700K mit meiner aktuellen GTX 980 besser?
5. Welcher CPU Kühler könnt ihr empfehlen? 

Ach Fragen über Fragen 

Wäre cool ein paar Meinungen von Euch zu bekommen. Ich habe immer den Eindruck, dass wenn ich mich mit dem Thema in Fachzeitschriften belese, die Fragezeichen eher größer werden.

Gruß
Noone


----------



## Typhalt (19. April 2016)

Warte einfach noch was, das System ist ausreichend. 4K ist mit der Grafikkarte eh her nicht so drin. Da braucht es schon die GTX 980TI. Der I7 ist zwar schon ein wenig älter, aber reicht normalerweise immer noch für alle Games Problemlos aus. Den kannst ja auch übertakten und noch ein bisschen was raus holen. Soweit ich weiß, hat dein Board 4 RAM Bänke? Dann kannst noch mal 8GB zu kaufen, was aber nicht zwingend notwendig ist, da bei fast allen Games 8Gb ausreichen.


----------



## Noone78 (19. April 2016)

@Typhalt: Ja ich hab mir das schon gedacht, ja hab vier Bänke und nutze zur Zeit 2x4 Gb. Mit der Graka hab ich befürchtet  Aber so ist es halt. Danke schon mal für deine Meinung.


----------



## bheine911 (19. April 2016)

Wegen deineb Netzteil Bequeit 650 Watt. Hat dieser für das zukünftige Mainboard nur einen 4er Pin oder zwei 4er Pin Anschlüsse? Weil die meisten neuen Mainboards haben 2x   4er Pin Stecker.

Edit:
Oh. Eben sah ich die Bilder. Also geht doch.


----------



## Noone78 (19. April 2016)

Netzteil paßt...hat 2 x 4er Stecker.....


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2016)

Gerade bei 4k wird die CPU eine kleine Rolle spielen, so dass ein CPU-Upgrade IMHO keinen großen Sinn macht. Und als Graka wäre halt nur eine 980 Ti nennenswert besser, aber auch nicht grad um Welten stärker.

Wichtig ist: 4k generell ist IMHO über die nächsten Jahre für Gaming ungeeignet, wenn du auch höhere Details spielen und dabei nicht ein Wahnsinnsgeld ausgeben willst. Denn: die WEITAUS größte Mehrheit an Spielern nutzt 1920x1080, vor allem die Spielekonsolen, und die sind ja der Maßstab, was "im Kern" von der Hardware verlangt wird. Aber auch am PC, wo dann eine bessere Grafik möglich ist, haben die weitaus meisten, die regelmäßig auch mal Games kaufen, FullHD, dann haben einige auch WQHD, aber nur wenige 4k. Die Publisher werden also ihre Games so gestalten, dass sie auf einem "guten Mittelklasse-PC" in hohen Details mit 40-50 FPS laufen - in FullHD. Auf 4k hätte man dann vlt 20 FPS - und auch wenn man eine "High-End"-Karte nutzt, die 50% mehr FPS bringt, sind es eben nur 30 FPS. Das wird auch über längere Zeit mit Sicherheit so bleiben, und zwar bis wirklich eine Mehrheit 4k nutzt. Denn würde man schon jetzt Games so gestalten, dass sie auf "hohen" Details mit einer Oberklassekarte auf 4k gut laufen, dann würden alle mit einem FullHD oder WQHD-Monitor, bei denen so ein Game dann selbst auf Ultra mit 80-100 FPS rennt, "meckern", warum die Publisher nicht die Hardware ausreizen und eine bessere Grafik anbieten, die auf FullHD halt dann mit 40-60 FPS läuft.

Ich würde generell allein als Monitor noch kein 4k nehmen und lieber FullHD oder WQHD auf hoch bis Ultra spielen als auf Teufel komm raus 4k, aber dann vlt nur mittlere Details gerade so bei 40 FPS.

Und "langfristig": wenn du erst in vlt 4 Jahren mal 4k nehmen willst, dann würde ich mir da JETZT noch gar keine Gedanken machen.


Deine CPU reicht jedenfalls derzeit noch sehr gut aus, ich würde die halt durchaus dann mal übertakten.


----------



## Noone78 (28. April 2016)

Vielen Dank Euch für Eure Meinungen! Ich sehe es mittlerweile auch so, noch etwas zu warten..mal schauen wie sich das mit 4K und auch VR entwickelt. Die Leistungssprünge mit einer Kombination aus meinen "alten" Komponennten mit neuem Board und Co. sind dann doch nicht so groß und ich schliesse mich Herbvboy an das dann eh ne noch fettere Graka rein muss. Daher werde ich wohl erstmal das System selber pimpen und noch etwas warten. Danke Euch!


----------

